# wie GK anschliesen (2x PCIe 8 Pin)



## bobmanu (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe noch ein älteres Netzteil (bequiet Straight Power E7 CM 680W) das ich für meinen neuen PC übernommen habe.
be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC
PC: i5 4670k + GTX 780 (Gigabyte Ghz Edition)

Jetzt hat das Netzteil 2x PCIe Stecker mit je einmal 6Pin und einmal 8Pin Anschluss.
Im Moment habe ich beide PCIe Kabel angeschlossen und jeweils die 8Pin Stecker genommen.
Jetzt die Frage, macht es einen Unterschied für das Netzteil ob die GK über beide PCIe Stecker/Kabel anschliesse oder über nur einen mit einem 6 auf 8Pin Adapter? Wird die Leitung intern anders aufgeteilt, sprich sind die verschiedenen Rails fest den Steckern zugeordnet oder ist das flexibel intern gelöst?

Ausserdem hab ich beim rumstöbern gesehen das verschiedentlich zum Kaufen neuer Netzteile geraten wird weil die wohl technisch deutlich weiter entwickelt sind. Ist meins schon extrem veraltet? 
Ich seh zwar eine Bronze Zertifizierung und bei den neuen Gold, aber 85% oder 91% (bei 100& Last) Effizienz, ist das so entscheident?

Ansonsten läuft alles und ich bin auch sehr zufrieden..


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2013)

spielt keine Rolle, wobei auch 6+8 möglich sein sollte. 6+8 -> 300W


----------



## Sethos790 (21. Dezember 2013)

6 auf 8 Pin ist kein Problem. Die zusätzlichen 2 Pins sind eh nur Masseanschlüsse.


----------



## Westcoast (21. Dezember 2013)

6pin = 75 watt
8pin= 150 watt
PCIExpressslot= 75 watt

ergibt zusammen 300 watt.


----------



## ASD_588 (21. Dezember 2013)

da müssten 2 blaue 6 (8) pin anschlüsse sein auf denen steht . VGA 1, VGA 2


----------



## bobmanu (21. Dezember 2013)

also nochmal genau beschrieben:
ich habe am Netzteil 2 Kabel (PCIe1 und PCIe2). 
Die haben jeweils einen 8 PIN und einen 6 Pin Stecker.
 Im Moment habe ich beide Kabel angeschlossen und jeweils nur die 8 PIN Stecker genommen.
Ich wollte eigentlich gerne nur ein Kabel nehmen und einen 6 auf 8 PIN Adapter, um Kabel im Gehäuse zu sparen.

Ich habe jetzt mal die FAQs hier zum Thema Netzteil durchgearbeitet und mit euren Antworten zusammen stell ich mir die Lage jetzt so vor: (super FAQs hier übrigens und viele Themen mit enorm viel Details. Top so, jungs)

Also theoretisch dürfte auch eine Leitung reichen (18A bei 12V=216 Watt +75Watt PCIe Slot~ 300Watt), auch wenn in den Tests von Peaks über 300W gesprochen wird:

Leistungsaufnahme beim Gaming im Detail - 4x GeForce GTX von Gigabyte im Test: 780 Ti OC & 780 GHz Edition vs. Titan OC & 780 OC

da geh ich mal davon aus das da ein paar Reserven drin sind. (im Netzteil)

Rein praktisch ist es mir schon lieber wenn sich die 300W auf 2x 12Volt rails aufteilen, dann ist halt mehr Luft drin 

Netzteil ist übrigens das E8 680W, aber das sollte ja egal sein.
be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC


besten dank Euch..


----------



## bobmanu (22. Dezember 2013)

jetzt bin ich doch verwirrt.
das handbuch vom Netzteil sagt besser nur einen PCIe Anschluss benutzen, nicht je ein Stecker von beiden:

Bitte nutzen Sie immer vornehmlich gleiche Stecker Nummerierung an derselben Grafikkarte.
(PCIe 1 an VGA 1 und PCIe 2 an VGA 2)
http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bn163/bn163_mn_de.pdf

Könnte das bitte jemand erklären ob ich das so richtig verstanden hab und warum es besser ist?

und wenn ich den 6 und den 8 PIN Anschluss von einer Leitung nehme, brauch ich denn dann den 6 auf 8 PIN Adapter oder kann ich auch einfach den 6 Pin Stecker in die 8 PIN Buchse der GK stecken (wenn es eh nur 2x extra Masse ist)?


----------



## ich111 (22. Dezember 2013)

Du sollst nur bei PCIe 1 das Kabel anschließen und das dann an die Graka. PCIe 2 wär für die 2. Graka


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2013)

Steck einfach mal die Kabel rein. Links müsste der 8pin hin kommen, rechts der 6 pin. Wie bei der aktuellen Radeon 290X halt. Das müsste auch gehen.

Und probier es aus, bevor du hier antwortest! Irgendwelche Vermutungen sind hier nicht angebracht, ohne es zu testen!


----------



## bobmanu (22. Dezember 2013)

der Punkt war garnicht mal ob es denn funktioniert, sondern was besser für das Netzteil ist, weil ich dachte das es besser sei die Leistungsaufnahme auf die verschiedenen Rails zu verteilen, das Handbuch aber sagte "immer nur einen Anschluss pro GK benutzen".

Habs jetzt nochmal direkt im beQuiet Forum nachgelesen und die Antworten auf ähnliche Fragen vom Support sehen so aus:

"Bitte stecke eine Kabelpeitsche an den PCIe Anschluss #1 am Netzteil und die zweite Kabelpeitsche an den PCIe Anschluss #3
Dann verbindest du jeweils die 6+2PIN Stecker mit der GPU."

"Die Verwendung von Adaptern geht immer auf eigne Gefahr."

"Du solltest immer für eine optimale Lastverteilung sorgen.
[...]
Aus diesem Grund empfehlen wir, eine GPU, ausgestattet mit zwei Stromversorgungsbuchsen, mit PCIe1, oder 2 und mit PCIe 3,oder 4 zu versorgen.
[...]
Schau die bitte auch das Railsplitting [..] an."

Kurz gesagt, es ist ok Strom von verschiedenen PCIe Anschlüssen für nur eine GK zu nehmen (bei meinem NT 1 und 2) und es ist auch besser fürs NT.

Sry für die Verwirrung durch meine unklaren Fragen, ist halt nicht mein Hauptbeschäftigungsfeld.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2013)

Für das Netzteil ist es völlig egal, wie du das aufteilst. Das spielt absolut keine Rolle. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Unterschied zwischen einem SR und MR Gerät siehst du anhand dieses Fotos ganz gut: Diese zwei Widerstände da sind es. Dazu die nicht untereinander verbundenen Lötpunkte. Das macht die Aufteilung der +12V Rails aus. Geräte mit mehr als einer Quelle für die +12V Leitung sind sehr selten und quasi ausgestorben. Früher gab es einige 'Doppelnetzteil' Geräte, die zwei unabhängig voneinander geregelte Transformatoren besaßen. Aber diese Gattung ist eigentlich so gut wie ausgestorben...

Letztendlich ist der Unterschied die OCP: Bei einem Kabel hast einen OCP Punkt von etwa 20A. Bei zwei Kabeln halt das doppelte. Daher ist es besser nur ein Kabel pro Grafikkarte zu verwenden, da im Falle dass etwas schief geht, der Schaden geringer ist, bei nur einem Kabel.


----------

